# Heated water bowls?



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I bought heated water bowls for my dogs, and they have worked great. The problem is, my lab has started chewing on the edges of her bowl and I am sure it won't be too long until there is nothing left of it. Does anyone know of a "chew proof" heated bowl, or of some way to set it up so she can't chew on it? 

Thanks


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I was actually chatting with a buddy last night and a guy he works with had a dog that chewed the cord or some part of a heated water bowl and it electrocuted the dog. He went out a few hours after it had happened and saw the dog lying there with the cord in its mouth and he kicked the cord out of its mouth and that's finally when the safety breaker kicked. It was a pretty sad story. The company only paid out $500 for the faulty equipment. To me that would not even come close to replace the time training and bonding spent with the dog. 

I have never personal used a heated bowl so sorry I couldn't be any real help.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine chewed just the edge a little and never touched it again-a lab also. Mine does have a steel coil around the cord, so a dog would not choose that and it gives a warning to never use an extension cord as they would just chew that. As to making them stop chewing---here is an article?? http://www.dog-obedience-training-revie ... ewing.html


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a 5 gallon live stock heated bucket and the cord comes thru the backside intoo the shed- the dog can't get at it. Too big of bucket for the dog to chew on. But when I take him out in the morning I have started putting out a 5 gallon bucket of warmer water. Really seems easier to deal with rather than emptying and filling the other one every day.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I just use a galvanized steel bucket. Totally chew proof and three seconds under hot water in the shop sink takes care of the ice every morning. Who needs electricity... :?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I use a galvanized bucket too, but I like electricity and use this. Works great, never freezes, and the cords never get chewed.










You can get it here:
http://www.gundogsupply.com/nelson-blue-devil-bucket-heater-10202b.html


----------



## mallardflu (Nov 12, 2009)

you could try some icee hot ( just rub it on where it it chewing)


----------

